# Photography-Related Pet Names



## jsundquist

(This is actually my very first post here, so I hope this is an appropriate section to ask this!)

I am definitely going to be naming my next dog (or cat, even) after something that symbolizes photography. I have a few options that I like, but I wanted to see what other photo-savvy people could come up with too 

The names I thought up already are:
- Pixel 
- Canon (I'm a Canon user, so it's probably the only brand name I'd ever use as a pet name!)
- Rebel (I've only ever used the Canon Rebel series)


Any other suggestions?


----------



## trabaker

Chroma


----------



## 480sparky

Nikkor
Macro


----------



## Designer

Eff-STOP!
Chromatic aberation
Focus!  Heeeer, Focus!
Any three-legged dog will be begging for the name of "Tripod"
Bokeh
Flash


----------



## 480sparky

Synch


----------



## trabaker

Designer said:


> Any three-legged dog will be begging for the name of "Tripod"


I met one! It was sadly humorous.


----------



## jsundquist

Designer said:


> Any three-legged dog will be begging for the name of "Tripod"



I wouldn't be surprised if I end up with one someday. Infact, I'd actually love to find one in a shelter/rescue! I'm a sucker for handicapped animals


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT

480sparky said:


> Nikkor
> Macro



Macrooo!!!


----------



## GreggS

i second bokeh. it was the first thing i thought of when i read the question.


----------



## Joshonator

Snap Snappy Tripod(I think this was in a movie for a cat with 3 legs) lenscap hotshoe ballhead camerabag ADH500D


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Magnum

ref. Profoto Magnum Reflectors:


----------



## 480sparky

Manfrotto
Gossen
Lee
Cokin
GIMP
Rockwell
Hogan
Siggy
Tammy


----------



## bogeyguy

Click!


----------



## Tony S

Come here "shutter".. just be careful to enunciate clearly.


Maybe lenscap?


----------



## g13a

zoom and flash.


----------



## 480sparky

Actuate
DOF
Giottos
Velbon
Tokina
Hoodman


----------



## PinkDoor

I would not choose Rebel. . . my horse was Rebel, and such a pistol!


----------



## 480sparky

Git yesself *two* pets.

Name 'em _Point _and _Shoot_.


----------



## 480sparky

Overread
O Hey Tyler
Tirediron
Bynx
Bitter Jeweler
Unpopular
OrionsByte
Molested Cow


No, wait..... scratch that last one!  :lmao:


----------



## Sw1tchFX

480sparky said:


> Git yesself *two* pets.Name 'em _Point _and _Shoot_.


Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## 4meandthem

Pan
Boom
Shotgun
Pixel
snap
grip
prime


----------

